# Does acupressure/acupuncture work?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2000)

Hello! I have a chiropractor that is kind of an old time medicine man. He's really into herbal remedies and magnetic therapy and acupressure. I kid you not, he can tell me if my colon is flaring up or feeling better just by using his magnets. One day, I was in pain, and he pressed somewhere in the arch of my feet, wrapped that area with tape to keep the pressure there and had me wear it for two weeks after. I honestly felt great for a few weeks. Any opinions??? Was it in my head or do you think it really works???


----------



## Jeanne (Sep 18, 2004)

hi- i am intersted that nobody posted areply to you yet, as several on this BBhave suggested I have acupunture......basedon some of my posts hereI'll add my question to yours: does itcure just immediate symptoms or the IBS?has anybody out there been cured by it?j


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

Acupuncture works... I'm on it.... but it takes time. Its no miracle cure.... But it works. I take homeopathy and chiropractics too.. Its working.... but it takes time... I do have some flashbacks, but most of the time I feel fine...continue with the alt-med.... The normal medicine cant do anything (right now).take care


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The actual "treatment" probably doesn't do anything per se, but works through a placebo effect.


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

Flux: Yeah sure... You know some people do major kirurgical operations with only acupuncture to manage pain. And sure... the chineses have cured them selves with placebo for 5000 years. Even the normal medicine is starting to accept chinese medicine because they cant keep their eyes closed anymore. It would simply be to deny some important facts about the human body to deny acupuncture.But you keep your opinion... and live with IBS... I wont live with it, no way...


----------



## gazzab9s (Aug 23, 1999)

Welzi....I have been getting 1 hour sessions of Acupuncture for the past three years.I find it does help me.I go to a Doctor from India. His name is Hira Sing.He uses the needles and the relaxation music.I just lay there for an hour, with all these needles hanging out of me, listening to this great music.I feel like I'm floating on "cloud nine" and feel so relaxed after it.There is another laser method that I tried with another G. P, who's practice was closer to my home.Nowhere near as good, I reckon the two methods are like chalk and cheese.I now drive for an hour each time back to Hira.Sometimes I go a couple of times a week and then I might give it a break for a while.The treatment has not cured me, but I think it has done me a lot of good.The doctor keeps telling me that I have to rember the relaxed feeling and try to achieve it myself without the needles.I would like to hear of other experiences with acupuncture.Gaz...


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

I see two doctors... One gives me needles for mercury-poison,, and the other one only for the bowel.. The needles for mercury helps me more than for the stomach. The mercury-guy also give me chiropractics and isopathy.. It works... Afterwards I usually feel really, really bad.. But next day,, I use to feel perfect. I have removed all my bad fillings in my teeth today.. Interesting to see what happens. Probobly not much,,, but who knows... The medicine should work even better now. I feel perfect today, as I usually do now a days.Flux: You truly are a funny guy.. stand up comedian?? *smile*


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2000)

I've been hearing too many good things about acupunture to deny its positive effects. I'd like to learn more about it, myself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2000)

Acupuncture is widely available on the National Health Service in the UK, and all GP's refer patients for treatment - in fact many (including my own) are trained to perform acupuncture themselves!Believe me, if it didn't work, it wouldn't be funded!







Julie


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:You know some people do major kirurgical operations with only acupuncture to manage pain.


I think this trying to a reference a hoax about someone using acupuncture in place of anaesthesia.


> quote:the chineses have cured them selves with placebo for 5000 years


I don't think acupuncture hasn't been around that long. How many people were cured? Of what conditions? Where has it been recorded?


> quote:It would simply be to deny some important facts about the human body to deny


Who is denying the placebo effect?[This message has been edited by flux (edited 01-18-2000).]


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

There are alot of recordings of acupuncture in china. The western society is not interested in chinese medicine because they know they will sell less drugs, if the acupuncture will be included in the traditional medicine. I know people who have have problems and got cured with acupuncture. Some elbow problems, hip-problems, heart-problems. I really dont think its nessesary to name them, because you dont know them. If you want a real answer, call my alt-med doctor in Sweden. Well, another pretty stupid thing is.. that actually in Sweden, for alot of years ago you could buy homeopaty-medicine in an ordinary drugstore. The government made an agreement with the major medicine companies (astra, etc) because of the profit for them both. The agreement said that nature-medicines and homeopathy should be forbidden in the regular drugstores. Well... This made the homeopathy medicines very expencise for people to buy, so... Its all about money.Placebo has not cured anybody. It gives relief, but no cure. So if you are totally cured with acupuncture it wont be from placebo.Alot of dentist uses acupuncture instead of drugs. Why should the patients lie about the pain relief? If it hurts it does, if it doesnt... well... then it works. The mental can not block out that kind of pain.Flux: I dont care what you think.... I KNOW! Someday (when you still have your IBS) you will have to accept it.you cant compare West-med and East-med. They are different autorities with different philosophies. The west-med want a western explanation of acupuncture sooo bad... but they wont get it.. because it cant be done. Simply because they are very, very different.You cant say what is right or wrong. what works, works. What doesnt,,, well,, it doesnt. So.. If you think the west-med can cure your IBS, to bad. Today they cannot. There is NO-ONE so far who have been cured with west-med. With east-med there are. So, why not try the therapies who actually seems to works for some people? There are no other alternatives.If I could explain to you in swedish, it would sound better... I dont know all the english words.. Its hard for me to argue.. but I know Im right.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2000)

I tried acupuncture for about six months and that really didn't help the pain alot for me so I ended up getting Nerve Blocks done every two-four weeks and they helped me alot better. I feel it just depends on what the exact situation is.JennS


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It seems that most of the cures people have received over the course of civilization have been due in large part to placebo (largely since much of what has been practiced has been Eastern medicine).Where are there dentists using acunpucture? Probably not around the US. I've heard of some in the past using hypnotherapy, but that practice is no longer around it seems.The philosophical difference between Western medicine is simple: *Western medicine is the Eastern medicine grown up.* (That's a bit a bit simplified.)


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

flux: im laughing... do you actually believe that? Man, YOU have a mind problem... Now go study philosophy...


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2000)

does acupuncture work? for me, yes and no. I had about a dozen treatments 1-2 wks apart. i had about 100 needles in me each time, from sternum to feet. e-stim was attached to 2 points to increase the effect. she put a hot pack on my belly and i received some neck/upper shoulder massage. Then I layed there for another 1-11/2 hours, with wonderful music and aromatherapy. there was usually some discussion about stress reduction and nutrition.I left feeling like i had a little wine in me! Generally for the rest of the week I felt more relaxed, less anxious, probably less rumbly, but I still had episodes of d. It got very expensive, but you get to a point where money isn't your priority if something will make you get well again. I also liked that i felt very proactive when I first went, like I was taking control of my health, instead of getting the run around from mds ("it's all in your head" "this pill might help the symptoms", "you'll just have to learn to live with it"). So, my answer is it's a mixed bag, but it doesn't hurt to try (actually some of the time the needle do feel uncomfortable going in







). hope it helps-cher


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2000)

I've gone both routes for my IBS (C mostly) and neither one did me any good. I guess it just depends on the person. I did the acupressure myself from a recommended book - no difference. Then I took weekly acupuncture visits with needles, the heat thing, and the machine. I did it for quite a few months and I didn't feel one lick better. If anything the recommended medicines seemed to help more but ultimately they weren't doing anything or not as much as I wanted them to so I stopped (Aloe Vera, kava kava, peppermint). I still recommend AV juice if you get no relief: it helps some but I've found better results from eating raisins. I don't mean to dissuade anyone from doing this: it never hurts to try when nothing else seems to aid you.


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

100 of needles??? I get 4 needles, and I have them for 1 hour. They are like 9cm!! straight in to my body. I get them in my shoulders, butts and knees. And yes they help....


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2000)

Chiro does work, but it takes a lot of visits. I work for a chiropractor and get 2-3 adjustments a week. I also see a homeopathic doctor and have found some relief with that. With me it's the fear of a flare up that holds me back, not the actual flare ups which I have been able to reduce to once a month or so.


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

Chiropractics works fine for IBS, but its not enought. It really helps alot for the moment though. I take chiropractics, acupuncute and homeopathy together for the same cause... tatada.... guess what *smile*. But Im not complaining,, im feeling fine. Damn... Its 3 aclock, at night.... cant sleep... too much coffee... damn... tamtadamtadam.... wohoo!! ps. no antidepressants. ds.. who needs.... wwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!bye 5 4 3 2 1 *click*


----------



## Wali (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried thermal accupressure,,,where there would be the bed and it will give you massage to the whole spine from head to feet???

if anyone has tried plz let me know,,,does thsi work>>>>>>>

Help


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

Chinese medicine works very well for IBS and many other diseases, and unlike Western medicine, there are less severe side effects, if any at all. I'd recommend Naturopath medicine over all forms of synthetic medicine. There is a reason Chinese people live almost a hundred years without as big of a cancer worry as Westerners do! Thermal accupressure may also work very well. We have many different interlocking muscles in our abdomen and if any of them are "out of wack", there can be strong effects related to IBS because of it. I find that heat application to certain areas of my back and neck can help IBS at times

P.S. in reference to the above posts "placebo" technically isn't the correct terminology for how their medicine works


----------



## melissacox2013 (Jan 23, 2013)

Though medical professionals have yet to discover the specific medical reason IBS develops, the symptoms can be minimized. Fortunately, IBS does not cause permanent damage, but how people respond to the symptoms can cause great harm. For example, if you eliminate certain foods from your diet, a vitamin or mineral deficiency can develop. Eating provokes the symptoms, but to manage the syndrome it is necessary to know which specific foods to avoid, and how to supplement the vitamins and minerals lost. However, there must be other lifestyle changes and additions that help you manage stress and relax the muscles.

I've run into so many people with the same problems....they referred me to an amazing program that actually works and provides 3 month consultation. Definetely worth checking out.
http://bit.ly/V609Ny


----------

